# [S.F.D.W.] 29.09.06 Pizzaplauder !!!!



## Coffee (21. September 2006)

Hallo Franken,

immer wieder Freitags  . 

Es ist an der Zeit dem September auch noch einen Termin für den Weltfrieden abzuringen. Und so werden wir uns auf unsere alten Tage nochmals in der Vecchia Osteria treffen  


*Termin:     Freitag 29.09.06

Ort:   Vecchia Osteria rieter / Ecke Rückertstr.

Zeit: 19 Uhr*

Bitte wie immer kurze Ansage wer kommt, bezüglich der Reservierung.

Danke bis dann

coffee


----------



## Beerchen (21. September 2006)

Achtung, Achtung !!! 
Eine kurze Ansage: "Beerchen ist wieder dabei" 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (21. September 2006)

I a.

Showman


----------



## calicalina (21. September 2006)

showman schrieb:


> I a.
> 
> Showman



uih, ich glaub da ist ein Tiramisu fällig  und dann bin ich auch dabei


----------



## showman (21. September 2006)

Also ich bring calicalina mit  

Gruß Showman


----------



## dermaddin (21. September 2006)

Ui, ist es schon wieder so weit 

Meiner einer wird sich wohl auch hinschleppen. Ausser ich fahr doch nach an den Gardasee...

Ich bring dann calicalina und showman mit

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Andrea35 (21. September 2006)

Huhuuuu

ich bin auch dabei - da ist Frühschicht  - freu mich schon  

Gruß Andrea


----------



## showman (21. September 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:


> Huhuuuu
> 
> ich bin auch dabei - da ist Frühschicht  - freu mich schon
> 
> Gruß Andrea



Du mußt aber jemanden mitbringen sonst gilts net  

Gruß Showman


----------



## thyrax (21. September 2006)

n'Abend z'sammen,

ich komm auch.
Und ich bring mich mit!  (nur um Kommentaren vorzubeugen )

Cu,
Henning


----------



## Mr.hardtail (21. September 2006)

Hi zusammen,

werde auch versuchen zu kommen

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Andrea35 (21. September 2006)

Hab mich in der Woche vertan  - hab Spätschicht!!!    

Aber im Oktober - wenn wieder was geht - hoffe ich klappt es  

Gruß und lasst es Euch schmecken  

Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (22. September 2006)

kann man auch mitgebracht werden???

und wie weit gedieh die sache mit der German Navy?

fragen über fragen

eL


----------



## blacksurf (22. September 2006)

@el
 du bist doch eh schon eingemeindet


----------



## eL (22. September 2006)

na dann seht mal zu.....


----------



## Riddick (22. September 2006)

Ich bin auch dabei. 
Mitbringsel ist mein Junior, denn der ist ganz begeistert von _showi_ - den findet er so lustig. 


Riddick


----------



## showman (22. September 2006)

eL schrieb:


> kann man auch mitgebracht werden???


Logisch kannst mitgebracht werden  



eL schrieb:


> und wie weit gedieh die sache mit der German Navy?


Mach mich gleich mal schlau.

Edit: Bring Smerles und die Jacke gleich mit.

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (23. September 2006)

Ich komme auch _und verhaue Showi + Riddick mit einer Hand_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea67 (25. September 2006)

...bin auch dabei 

Andrea


----------



## blacksurf (26. September 2006)

Bei uns wird doch nicht klappen, schade...Eventuell kommen wir ganz kurz vorbei â¦


----------



## calicalina (26. September 2006)

Hey, ich bring noch jemanden mit... Clara70.
...


----------



## Beerchen (26. September 2006)

calicalina schrieb:


> Hey, ich bring noch jemanden mit... Clara70....


freut mich das Clara70 auch kommt  

aber ich dachte Du wirst selbst von showie mitgebracht 


showman schrieb:


> Also ich bring calicalina mit




bis Freitag 
Martin


----------



## RedBullTeam (27. September 2006)

Ich werde auch versuchen hinzukommen!!  

Gruß RedBull


----------



## showman (27. September 2006)

Ich bring auch noch jemanden mit, nämlich Showgirl. Das wären dann also Showgirl, calicalina, Clara70, und smerles ohne Zehe. Bekomm ich dann einen Pokal für die meisten mitgebrachten  

Gruß Showman


----------



## eL (27. September 2006)

calicalina schrieb:


> Hey, ich bring noch jemanden mit... Clara70.
> ...



 fängt mit Uh an und hört mit Eh auf ??

eL


wat is denn mit dem zehe von unser bootsman??? is ihm ne F18 hornet drübergerollt?....


----------



## showman (28. September 2006)

Nein er hatte eine zuviel und die kam jetzt aus Gewichtsgründen weg. Unnötiges Zeuch.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (28. September 2006)

tisch ist bestellt wie immer. freu mich auf morgen 

coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (28. September 2006)

Och man, bin zu 90% raus, die Katze meiner Freundin hat Zahnaua und ich muss morgen mit ihr in die Klinik. Mal sehen ob ich es bis zum Plauder wieder zurück schaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (28. September 2006)

Schlumpi hat 'ne Katze?   

Bring das Tier lieber gleich morgens in die Klinik, denn

muss sie nich so lange leiden
kannst Du dann abends kommen *um* zu leiden  


Riddick


----------



## eL (28. September 2006)

det vieh gehört zum abdecker! det brauch die eh nichmehr....hat ja jetz dich ;-)


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. September 2006)

auch wenn der Tisch schon reserviert ist, ich komm' trotzdem, wird schon noch ein Eck frei sein für mich  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Mr.hardtail (29. September 2006)

Hi, muss absagen. Bin gesundheitlich noch ned so ganz fit, deswegen verzicht ich diesmal lieber. 

Viele Grüße und bis zum nächsten Mal

Matthias


----------



## SpongeBob (29. September 2006)

So, nun wieder heim 

@ eL

Du weißt doch, Frauen und ihre Muschis


----------



## Riddick (30. September 2006)

Ein paar Schnappschüsse des gestrigen Abends.

Diesmal hat ein "kleiner" Tisch gereicht:







Coffee:






Showgirl & Showman:







Riddick


----------



## eL (30. September 2006)

sponge iss klar ;-)

wäre gern bei euch gewesen aber hat nich sollen sein.

gruß aus dem FETTEN B


----------



## smerles (3. Oktober 2006)

Wie gut das du net da warst ;P Die Jacke war nämlich leider au noch net da... Aber näxtes ma hoff ich. Und ja, Zehe is ab (am rechten Fuß war ein Knochen zu viel, der musste raus weil ich net mehr Zeug als nötig den Berg rauffahr  )


----------

